# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Coronation Street Musical Street of Dreams

## alan45

*B-ECKY THUMP! Barmaid Becky MacDonald is to step out of the Rovers Return to star in a musical stage version of Coronation Street, the News of the World can reveal.* 


In the wake of huge stage hits like Mamma Mia!, the legendary soap is to celebrate its 50th birthday in December with the launch of Corrie: The Musical. 

And Katherine Kelly, the actress who plays Becky, has secretly signed up for the all-singing, all-dancing lead role. 




The multi-million pound production, being backed by show bosses at ITV, will launch in Manchester, before moving to London's West End for a further run. 

Last night an insider on the musical revealed: "Katherine is a huge name to sign up. 

"She's got this amazing voice that nobody knows about. 

"This musical will be the centrepiece of our celebrations." 

Katherine has agreed a deal with Corrie bosses to leave the show to star in the musical, but she is expected to return at a later date. 

"Becky is a very important character in the show and we don't want to lose her," a show insider said. 

"Katherine really wants to do the musical so she'll probably take a few months off for it and then return. 

"Doing both would probably be too much for her. But the details of how it's going to work are still being discussed." 

It is not yet known if any other current cast members will be signed up. But the brains behind the musical think it could become as big a hit as Mamma Mia!, which is based on the songs of Abba. 

The insider said: "Everybody loves Corrie and the golden anniversary is going to be such a huge deal. 

"Loyal fans will travel from around the country and all over the world to see the musical." 

The plot is being kept under wraps but it is thought some of the soap's biggest storylines from the past will be weaved together to create a dramatic story. 

A source said: "They've got so much to choose from. But a lot of the action will be at the Rovers Return. There'll be serious, romantic and light- hearted songs. It will combine everything that Corrie is about." 

Composer Trisha Ward has been working on the songs since last year. 

She is believed to be working alongside scriptwriters from the show. 

The insider said: "The premiere will be one of the biggest showbiz events of the year. There was a lot of pressure to do it in the West End but Corrie is Manchester through and through so it was only right we did it there." 

Bosses have been keeping any details about the project, spearheaded by Reckless Entertainment, under wraps for months. 

Our insider said: "Nobody wants to spoil the surprise. A lot of the show's big stars don't even know what's going on themselves."

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2010), Dennis tanner (26-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

Ahem, this sounds like an early April Fool joke.  I'll be sorry if Katherine Kelly is leaving for a few months - I'll miss her.  Maybe Corrie should have a musical episode instead.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE'S Curly Watts - actor Kevin Kennedy - is to help mastermind the stage musical celebrating the soap's 50th anniversary.

Kevin, 49 - currently starring in West End show We Will Rock You - said of the extravaganza: "It's going to be huge."

The show will be based on West Side Story, with its version of the Sharks v Jets gang war tipped to involve a feud between David Platt and romeo builder Jason Grimshaw.

Those taking to the stage are expected to include Street actresses Katherine Kelly (Becky McDonald), Kym Marsh (Michelle Connor) and Shobna Gulati (Sunita Alahan).

The multi-million pound production, being backed by ITV, will launch in Manchester before moving to London's West End.

An excited Corrie source said: "This show could be as big as Mamma Mia!.

"The feud between David and Jason will be perfect.

"There will be romantic, serious and comic songs - which obviously is what Coronation Street is all about."


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz11q1lzXKx

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Katherine Kelly has insisted that she will not appear in the planned musical version of the soap.

The actress has been linked to the forthcoming project for some time, and the speculation recently increased when she released a single in character as Becky McDonald.

However, speaking to Holy Soap, Kelly explained: "I won't be doing the musical. If I'm going to be playing Becky, I want to play it in the main show.

"If the musical does go ahead, I've been asked to help cast Becky and that would be appealing to me."

Discussing who should play Becky on the stage, she continued: "We would probably try and find an unknown, I think. That would be the exciting thing. I'm looking forward to seeing someone else playing her."

Kelly recently said that the Corrie musical is "very much in the pipeline for next year".

----------


## Perdita

Former Hollyoaks star Carley Stenson has revealed that she would love to star in the rumoured Coronation Street musical.

The actress, who bowed out from her role as Chester's Steph Roach last year, suggested that the project would be a good way to combine her interest in soaps, acting and singing.

Stenson recently landed the lead role of Elle Woods in the West End production of Legally Blonde, The Musical after previously playing supporting character Margot in the show.

"I love the lifestyle of musical theatre and having my lie-ins but I would love to do TV again," Stenson told Bang Showbiz of her future plans. "I'd prefer to do it in shorter stints if I get the opportunity.

"I've always loved Coronation Street - it's based in Manchester and I'm a northern girl, so it would suit me down to the ground.

"I love my singing and dancing though so if they do turn it into a musical, I'm first in line for a part."

Plans for a Coronation Street musical were first rumoured in 2008 and the speculation increased last year when show bosses released a 50th anniversary CD.

----------


## alan45

THE Coronation Street Musical has finally been given the green light — and has superfan Paul O'Grady as narrator.
After three years in the making, the all-singing, all-dancing show will start a nationwide arena tour in the spring.

Looking back at 50 years of Corrie, the show will be hosted by O'Grady and will star numerous characters — past and present.

Bosses are in the process of deciding who will get what role, but veterans such as Bill Roache — who plays Ken Barlow — and Bill Tarmey (Jack Duckworth) are said to be in the frame.

The show — written by Trisha Ward — may also include younger stars like Kym Marsh and Antony Cotton.

A Corrie source said: "It promises to be a corker of a show. It's taken years to put together because you don't mess with the Corrie brand. Fans wouldn't want an inferior show.

----------


## Perdita

The long-rumoured Coronation Street musical will begin a nationwide tour in 2012, it has been announced. 

The stage adaptation of the ITV soap, which has been in the pipeline since 2008, will visit arenas around the country next spring. 

"It promises to be a corker of a show," a source said. "It's taken years to put together because you don't mess with the Corrie brand. Fans wouldn't want an inferior show."

Paul O'Grady has been recruited as a narrator for the Coronation Street retrospective, which will detail some of the best moments from the last 50 years in Weatherfield. 

Cast members Bill Roache (Ken Barlow), Kym Marsh (Michelle Connor), Antony Cotton (Sean Tully) and departed Corrie legend Bill Tarmey (Jack Duckworth) have also been tipped for starring roles. 

Former Hollyoaks star Carley Stenson revealed in August that she would "love" to star in the Coronation Street musical.

----------


## alan45

> THE Coronation Street Musical has finally been given the green light — and has superfan Paul O'Grady as narrator.
> After three years in the making, the all-singing, all-dancing show will start a nationwide arena tour in the spring.
> 
> Looking back at 50 years of Corrie, the show will be hosted by O'Grady and will star numerous characters — past and present.
> 
> Bosses are in the process of deciding who will get what role, but veterans such as Bill Roache — who plays Ken Barlow — and Bill Tarmey (Jack Duckworth) are said to be in the frame.
> 
> The show — written by Trisha Ward — may also include younger stars like Kym Marsh and Antony Cotton.
> 
> A Corrie source said: "It promises to be a corker of a show. It's taken years to put together because you don't mess with the Corrie brand. Fans wouldn't want an inferior show.





> The long-rumoured Coronation Street musical will begin a nationwide tour in 2012, it has been announced. 
> 
> The stage adaptation of the ITV soap, which has been in the pipeline since 2008, will visit arenas around the country next spring. 
> 
> "It promises to be a corker of a show," a source said. "It's taken years to put together because you don't mess with the Corrie brand. Fans wouldn't want an inferior show."
> 
> Paul O'Grady has been recruited as a narrator for the Coronation Street retrospective, which will detail some of the best moments from the last 50 years in Weatherfield. 
> 
> Cast members Bill Roache (Ken Barlow), Kym Marsh (Michelle Connor), Antony Cotton (Sean Tully) and departed Corrie legend Bill Tarmey (Jack Duckworth) have also been tipped for starring roles. 
> ...




Deja Vu

----------


## Perdita

ITV has unveiled details for a special live musical version of Coronation Street.

Street of Dreams will debut in Manchester in 2012, and will feature classic storylines and past characters from the soap's long history.

Paul O'Grady will host the production by the award-winning Trisha Ward, as he takes the audience through the show and meets the various characters on-stage.

Julie Goodyear will return as Bet Lynch, along with Kevin Kennedy as Curly Watts and Brian Capron as the murderous Richard Hillman.

Current stars will include William Roache (Ken Barlow) and Katy Cavanagh (Julie Carp). The show is based on last year's album Coronation Street - Rogues, Angels, Heroes & Fools.

O'Grady said: "I'm a great fan of the Street! Chunks of script are engraved in my memory, so to relive it all alongside unforgettable characters and talent is just brilliant. I can't wait to watch it all come together and the reaction it receives."

The stage show will open at Manchester's M.E.N Arena on Wednesday, March 21. Tickets will go on sale from Friday, December 9.

----------


## alan45

Julie Goodyear was interviewed on ITV's Loose Women today where she talked about bringing Bet Lynch back to Coronation Street in the new musical Street of Dreams.

As camp as Christmas and surrounded by three semi-naked young hunks, Julie made her apperance on the show in a sparkly top and trademark heavy eye liner. She always gives good telly!

Julie says the new Corrie musical will be a "10 star" show and she will be working with her old mate Paul O'Grady, who is the show's narrator.   There'll be West End dancers, a huge live orchestra, the houses from the Street will be on the stage and it'll cover the whole five decades of Corrie.  

Julie revealed that one of the songs she'll be singing in the musical as Bet will be called: "Nowt that a bit o' lippy wouldn't solve," which sounds wonderful. 

Asked if she would be reappearing as Bet on Coronation Street on TV, Julie replied: "You never know!".

----------


## Perdita

Paul O'Grady has expressed his delight over his involvement in Coronation Street's new musical project.

Earlier this week, it was announced that the comedian will host Street of Dreams, a live musical version of Coronation Street which makes its debut in Manchester next year.

Composer Trisha Ward has penned the production, which features songs from her 2010 album Coronation Street - Rogues, Angels, Heroes & Fools.

O'Grady told This Morning today: "I'm looking forward to it. Trisha Ward [has written] all the songs and they're brilliant because they're written for the characters. Nobody else could sing them, so Hilda's song 'Woman Stanley Woman', is tailored exactly for Hilda and Stan.

"And they're brilliantly written. There's some beautiful ballads. That's the first I heard of it - I was sent the album."

As previously revealed, Julie Goodyear will return as Bet Lynch for the show, along with Kevin Kennedy as Curly Watts and Brian Capron as Richard Hillman. Current stars will include Bill Roache (Ken Barlow) and Katy Cavanagh (Julie Carp). 

O'Grady continued: "We've [also] got very good actors representing the cast who've passed away and the older cast who've retired. Some of them are just brilliant. The actress who plays Ena Sharples - wow, she's fantastic and she's got Ena's diction.

"I narrate it, but I interact with the characters - so I go into Elsie Tanner's house with Dennis, and I go into the Barlows', I go into The Rovers and I do a tango with Vera Duckworth."

Street of Dreams will open at Manchester's M.E.N. Arena on Wednesday, March 21. Tickets went on sale today.

----------


## alan45

There's a good interview today in The Mirror with Paul O'Grady who talks about his role in the new Coronation Street musical, Street of Dreams. 


From The Mirror:

The musical will re-enact memorable storylines and iconic characters from the past five decades, in 90 minutes of high energy song and dance routines.The premiere is in March in Manchester and features Paul alongside famous faces, including William Roache (Ken Barlow), Julie Goodyear (Bet Lynch), Kevin Kennedy (Curly Watts), Brian Capron (Richard Hillman) and actors playing much-loved characters of the past such as the late, great Elsie Tanner and Ena Sharples.

Paul says: âThe show is based on the album Coronation Street â Rogues, Angels, Heroes and Fools, which was written by Trisha Ward. I was sent a copy last year and I played it on the radio and I thought the songs were really clever, so when Trisha rang up and asked if I was interested I said yes. I fancied doing some theatre, it sounded like a good idea and I love Coronation Street.â

Paul is on stage for most of the show. âThereâs no popping off for a cup of tea for me,â he laughs. âIâve got a script that is as thick as Lord of the Rings. Thereâs a nice little bit with me and Ena Sharples in the shop â now thereâs something I thought Iâd never say! Me and Elsieâ¦ itâs just incredible. Iâm going to be having tea with the Barlows, doing a bit of a tango with Vera. Iâve not handpicked the storylines myself but I know each and every one of them inside out. Our household were such avid Corrie viewers and at 7.30 pronto weâd all sit down together and watch it. And if the phone dared ring during that half hour my mother would be outraged. There are still big chunks of script engraved in my memory from 30 years back.â

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Kevin Kennedy has promised that the team behind the soap's new musical project are planning "big surprises" for fans.

As announced last month, Kennedy is reprising his role as Curly Watts for live stage show Street of Dreams, which has its premiere at Manchester's M.E.N. Arena later this year.

Bill Roache (Ken Barlow), Katy Cavanagh (Julie Carp), Julie Goodyear (Bet Lynch) and Brian Capron (Richard Hillman) have also signed up, while Paul O'Grady will be hosting.

Kennedy told the Manchester Evening News: "It's big, it's spectacular - that's why it's got to be in an arena setting. It's just a beautiful piece of work and very complimentary to what Coronation Street is all about."

"There's going to be a myriad of big surprises," he continued. "This hasn't just been flung together - it has been thought about and planned for years. I can guarantee you it will be quite, quite spectacular."

Kennedy added that he would love to make a Coronation Street comeback once he has finished work on Street of Dreams.

"It's no secret that I would love to come back to the Street, and it will probably happen at some point," he explained. "I'm lucky that fans seem to really like the character. But I'm just happy for now to be involved in this world premiere and bringing Curly back to Manchester."

Street of Dreams opens in March.

----------


## Perdita

Show bosses have persuaded the current *Corrie star to take on the part played by Pat Phoenix from 1960 until 1984



Kym Marsh is to play Coronation Street legend Elsie Tanner in a new *musical about the long-running hit ITV soap.

Show bosses have persuaded the current *Corrie star to take on the part played by Pat Phoenix from 1960 until 1984.

Kym, 35, will *appear in the Street Of Dreams *musical, which *chronicles the show’s 51-year history, in shows at Manchester’s MEN arena next month for two nights only.

The glamorous mum-of-three, who shot to fame in the pop band Hear’say, plays Michelle Connor in the show.

A source from the musical said: “It’s a big ask, especially as her fiance is in LA at the moment, but Kym is looking forward to getting back to her first love, which was always singing, and has decided she will put in the extra hours. Elsie is one of the main characters so it was vital to get someone really strong. We are over the moon.”

The narrator is Paul O’Grady and the cast includes Bill Roache (Ken Barlow) plus Street legends Julie Goodyear (Bet Lynch) and Kevin Kennedy (Curly Watts).

Sunday Mirror

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has insisted that reports linking her to the soap's new musical project are "premature".

The actress spoke out after a Sunday Mirror article said that she had signed up to play Elsie Tanner in Street of Dreams.

Street of Dreams is a live musical event which has its world premiere in Manchester next month, exploring the most memorable moments from Coronation Street's 51-year history.

Writing on Twitter last night, Marsh commented: "Just wanted to put the record straight regarding Corrie musical. I have been in talks but nothing is confirmed yet." 

She added: "I feel the story is a little premature."

A number of Coronation Street stars past and present have already been confirmed for the production, including Bill Roache (Ken Barlow), Katy Cavanagh (Julie Carp), Kevin Kennedy (Curly Watts), Julie Goodyear (Bet Lynch) and Brian Capron (Richard Hillman).

Comedian Paul O'Grady will narrate the show and interact with the characters on stage.

----------


## Perdita

West End star Jodie Prenger is currently preparing to play a soap icon after being cast as Elsie Tanner in Coronation Street's upcoming musical Street of Dreams.

As officially confirmed today (March 21), Prenger will portray the 1980s version of Elsie when Street of Dreams has its world premiere in Manchester in May, while Kym Marsh will explore Elsie's earlier years on the cobbles.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jodie to hear about the role and what fans can expect from Street of Dreams.

How do you feel about taking on the role of Elsie Tanner?
"Excited is not the word! I don't think there's a word created in the English dictionary to describe it. Elsie is just a brilliant character, isn't she? She's one of those characters who sits at the kitchen table and puts the world to rights. And if you were in Timbuktu and you wanted a lift, she'd be there to pick you up."

Why do you think Elsie is so popular?
"She's just a real woman, isn't she? She definitely went through it with men, like most of us girls - she had her blinkers on! But she dusted herself off and got on with it. You have to love that in a character."

How did the part come about?
"Very kindly and unbelievably, they approached me about doing it. It was great to go in there and sing some great songs for the play's composer Trisha Ward, who'd just written some beautiful music.

"It's a brilliant thing to be involved in, as I always used to call my nan Elsie Tanner - she was the spitting image. When I dress up as Elsie, I look a lot like my nan. Elsie has always been such a well-loved character for our family, so I already have a really weird connection to her."

Have you always been a big Corrie fan?
"Oh, I say it should be written in the Northern bible - 'Thou shalt always watch Corrie' and 'Thou shalt always turn the big light off so you don't get a glare when watching it'!"

Are you nervous about taking on such an iconic role?
"I always get nervous! I'm sure my hands will be shaking beforehand. But it's funny - you get so nervous before you go on and perform, but when you're out there, you just have the time of your life."

Have you been watching any old episodes to prepare for the part?
"Yes, YouTube is my best friend at the moment! I want to stay true to the Elsie that people knew, because Pat Phoenix got it right straight off the bat. So I'll not be doing anything different - definitely not."

What can we expect from the show itself?
"It's like a concert, so there's loads of songs and all of the most memorable characters are involved. We've got Bill Roache, Julie Goodyear, Brian Capron and Kevin Kennedy in the cast. They're such lovely, lovely people. I can't wait to say I've actually worked with them - I'm so proud.

"It's all interlinked, so you'll see what Elsie went through during her time on Coronation Street, and Trish has been brilliant at totally capturing all that - it's captivating."

It must be tricky to fit so many years of Corrie into one show!
"Well, it's so clever, the way they've done it. Paul O'Grady is the narrator for the evening, so he takes the audience through the story and the way they've pieced it all together is brilliant. 

"I say it's a show, but it's like a total spectacle with the way the set has been created, and there's a big orchestra. It's hard to describe and it's something that you really do have to see for yourself. But it's going to be really big. If you're doing something like Corrie, you've got to get it right - and Trisha has definitely got it right."

You're in the Coronation Street family now, so would you be interested in a role on the main show?
"I'd love it. I'm jinxing myself, but I really would love it. But I don't know whether I'd be one of those starstruck people, too busy watching everyone else rather than just doing the lines!"

It's nearly four years since you won I'd Do Anything. Does it feel like a long time ago now?
"It feels like forever ago, but then in other ways it only feels like yesterday - it's bizarre. Never in a month of Sundays would I have thought that it would lead to the stuff that I'm doing now. I'm just so chuffed, I really am. 

"People still talk to me about the show, and I love it when they do. It's great when people come to the stage door and have a good natter - that's how I've always been, and how I always will be. 

"Shows like I'd Do Anything are fantastic for theatre. I can't tell you how many people used to say at the stage door that the show had brought them to the theatre for the first time, and they were going to come and book again. It's brilliant."

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe a mod could rename this thread Coronation Street Musical Street of Dreams

----------

Perdita (22-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street musical Street of Dreams has signed up X Factor winner Joe McElderry to make a guest appearance in the production.

The 20-year-old will feature in the show's Newcastle dates at the Metro Radio Arena on May 29 and May 30. He will be singing the musical's finale number 'Ghost - Take My Hand'.

McElderry commented: "I'm such a huge fan of Coronation Street - it's been a huge part of my life since I was a child, so to be a part of this amazing musical homage is really exciting. 

"I can't wait to be stood on stage in my home town alongside the cast of Corrie singing this beautiful finale number. It's an honour."

Street of Dreams has its world premiere in Manchester on May 9 and later tours the UK and Ireland.

Paul O'Grady, Julie Goodyear, Kevin Kennedy, Brian Capron, Bill Roache, Katy Cavanagh, Kym Marsh and Jodie Prenger are among the cast confirmed for the project.

----------


## alan45

> Show bosses have persuaded the current *Corrie star to take on the part played by Pat Phoenix from 1960 until 1984
> 
> 
> 
> Kym Marsh is to play Coronation Street legend Elsie Tanner in a new *musical about the long-running hit ITV soap.
> 
> Show bosses have persuaded the current *Corrie star to take on the part played by Pat Phoenix from 1960 until 1984.
> 
> Kym, 35, will *appear in the Street Of Dreams *musical, which *chronicles the show’s 51-year history, in shows at Manchester’s MEN arena next month for two nights only.
> ...



Just how could anyone compare the former singer that is Kym Marsh to the Legend that was Pat Phoenix

----------


## flappinfanny

i agree it is extremely hard, virtually impossible to follow in the footsteps of the legend that was pat phoenix.  the likes of violet carson, doris speed, jean alexanda, julie goodyear the list goes on is a tough act to follow.  but when bbc4 did their award winning, superb tribute to coronation street for its 50th with 'the road to coronation street' written by daran little.  you would never have thought anyone could take on these characters, jessie wallace was excellent as elsie, and she was nominated for a bafta for her performance, celia imrie and lynda barron were equally good in their roles.  it can be done. be interesting to see how kym manages this role.  i think jodie prenger will be excellent playing the older elsie.

----------


## Perdita

Julie Goodyear has revealed she hopes to help the heartbroken with her show-stopping number in the Coronation Street musical .

The 70-year-old soap star is reprising her role as glamorous Rovers Return landlady Bet Lynch for the premiere of Street Of Dreams in Manchester in May.

Julie revealed: "I am singing the most fantastic song, which is so appropriate for Bet it is not true - Nowt A Bit Of Lippy Couldn't Solve.

"Every woman in the audience I think will be able to relate to it. If you have been hurt girls, this is the one for you."

The Corrie legend also revealed that "unfortunately" she will only be doing the two Manchester dates due to other commitments.

Comprised of 26 songs played by a 25-piece orchestra, the show includes memorable scenes from the past played on giant screens. It will premiere in Manchester on May 9 before going on tour to Dublin, Belfast and Newcastle.

Comedian Paul O'Grady will compere the show, which sees guest stars pay homage to famous roles and condenses 51 years of Coronation Street into one show.

Paul plays a "time-travelling host" who goes on a journey of the show's history with the Angel of the North, in the guise of character Julie Carp, played by Katy Cavanagh. They will be joined by a cast including Kym Marsh, Kevin Kennedy, Brian Capron, I'd Do Anything winner Jodie Prenger and The X Factor's Joe McElderry

Kym explained that she had been watching past episodes to get into character as street icon Elsie Tanner.

She said: "I am just doing that to try and get the accent right and some of the mannerisms. She was amazing to watch and hopefully I will get it down."

----------


## alan45

Today's been the day when the Corrie musical Street of Dreams was officially launched. ITV are calling it "Corrie meets Moulin Rouge" and it will see current Coronation Street cast members such as Kym Marsh (Michelle Connor) and Katy Cavanagh (Julie Carp) team up with Corrie veterans Julie Goodyear (Bet Lynch) and Kevin Kennedy (Curly Watts.)



Comedian Paul O'Grady will compere the show, which sees guest stars pay homage to famous roles. Comprised of 26 songs played by a 25-piece orchestra, the show includes memorable scenes from the past played on giant screens. It will premiere in Manchester on May 9 before going on tour to Dublin, Belfast and Newcastle.



Kym Marsh plays the young Elsie Tanner in the musical and Julie Goodyear will be returning to her role as leopardskin-clad pub landlady Lynch, brought back to life for the two Manchester dates.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street musical Street of Dreams has signed up Russell Watson as the star guest performer for the production's world premiere.

The Salford-born tenor will join the show for two nights only at the Manchester Arena on May 9 and 10, headlining the finale song 'Ghosts - Take My Hand'.




Written by Street of Dreams composer Trisha Ward, 'Ghosts - Take My Hand' celebrates the most iconic characters from Coronation Street's history.

Watson commented: "It's an incredible privilege to be asked to be a part of something so amazing and unique. Coronation Street was a prominent fixture in the Watson household whilst I was growing up, so any opportunity to combine such an iconic brand with exquisite music is one I'd never hesitate in taking on. 

"I'm so looking forward to coming home and joining old friends on stage - I doubt there'll be a dry eye in the house!"

He added: "I'm going to use this as my chance to get a little cameo appearance in the show too - it'll be my audition! I think I'd make a great love-child of Mike Baldwin!"




Meanwhile, Trisha Ward said: "I am thrilled and delighted Russell Watson is joining the cast for the world premiere of Coronation Street - Street of Dreams to lead my finale song, 'Ghosts - Take My Hand'. 

"Russell has a voice of extraordinary quality and is a world-class artist. Coming from Manchester himself, he is also the perfect guest star to join us for this - our first ever performance of the show."

Today's announcement follows previous confirmation that Kym Marsh, Jodie Prenger, Julie Goodyear, Kevin Kennedy and Brian Capron had all signed up for the Manchester premiere.

The production sees Paul O'Grady guide the audience through the biggest storylines from Coronation Street's past with the help of his 'Angel of the North' Julie Carp, played by Katy Cavanagh.

Following its premiere in Manchester, Street of Dreams will tour to Dublin, Belfast and Newcastle.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Kym Marsh has revealed that Keith Duffy will appear in the show's musical Street of Dreams.

Marsh, who will play the legendary Elsie Tanner, said that her former co-star will join the Irish leg of the tour.

The 35-year-old told RTÃ's The Late Late Show: "At every show, we're going to have a special guest - at the end of the show - and they're going to sing along with the cast.

"We've just confirmed today that we have the lovely Keith Duffy joining us in Dublin and for Belfast." 

Duffy's character Ciaran McCarthy had an on-screen relationship with Marsh's alter ego Michelle Connor in the ITV soap, until he set sail on a cruise ship in November last year.

On leaving the serial after a second spell, the Boyzone singer tipped producers to invite him back for a third stint.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street musical Street of Dreams has postponed its planned tour dates.

The show opened in Manchester on May 9 and 10 and was due to travel to Dublin, Belfast and Newcastle later in the month.

According to The Stage, an email from co-producer John Ward sent to the cast and crew said that he and his team were "far from happy with the show artistically" and were "not prepared to take it out again in its present form".

"We will be re-working the show for dates later in the year," the email continued.

"The upside is that we had a terrific reaction from the fans on both Wednesday and Thursday night and an improved show certainly has the potential to go on and be a long-running hit.

"We had some mixed reviews but also some raves. But it needs to be changed."

Directed by John Stephenson and choreographed by Stephen Mear and Karen Bruce, Street of Dreams stars Paul O'Grady and Jodie Prenger.

Its planned tour dates were The O2 Dublin (May 18 and May 19), Belfast's Odyssey Arena (May 21 and May 22) and Newcastle's Metro Radio Arena (May 29 and May 30). There has been no indication as to when these dates will be rescheduled.

----------


## flappinfanny

lets hope it is back on soon.   :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Paul O'Grady has hit out at the producers of the Coronation Street musical Street of Dreams.

Bosses took the decision to postpone the upcoming tour dates in Dublin, Belfast and Newcastle to creatively improve the script.

The 56-year-old entertainer, who narrates the play, called on Reckless Entertainment to pay the show's cast and crew.

O'Grady told The Stage: "That is what is killing me. I can afford it, but they [the cast and crew] can't. I feel like screaming out, 'Pay your crew'.

"That is what is sickening me. And there were people on this for whom this was their first job, and I had to tell them it's not like this all the time."

Calling his time working on the musical "bedlam", the chat show host revealed that he contemplated leaving the production during rehearsals, adding: "I also thought, 'If I go, it gives them the perfect excuse to close everything and blame it on me'.

"So I stuck it out, as did the rest of the cast, because we felt a commitment to this thing, which we had been involved in for so long."

O'Grady also revealed that there was no complete script in place when Street of Dreams opened, even suggesting that he had to "cobble stuff together" during the Manchester performances.

On whether he will return to the musical if it returns to the stage, he said: "I don't think I could to tell you the truth, I have been poisoned so much.

"We all feel like we have been thrown down the rabbit hole, gone through some crazy wonderland, and come out the other side saying, 'What was that about?'"

Street of Dreams producers apologised to ticket holders for pushing back the shows, which star the likes of Kym Marsh, Katy Cavanagh and Julie Goodyear.

----------


## alan45

> Paul O'Grady has hit out at the producers of the Coronation Street musical Street of Dreams.
> 
> Bosses took the decision to postpone the upcoming tour dates in Dublin, Belfast and Newcastle to creatively improve the script.
> 
> The 56-year-old entertainer, who narrates the play, called on Reckless Entertainment to pay the show's cast and crew.
> 
> O'Grady told The Stage: "That is what is killing me. I can afford it, but they [the cast and crew] can't. I feel like screaming out, 'Pay your crew'.
> 
> "That is what is sickening me. And there were people on this for whom this was their first job, and I had to tell them it's not like this all the time."
> ...


From a purely selfish point of view I'm glad the Belsat dates have been cancelled as I'm on my hols and would not have been able to see it. Hopefully now I will

----------


## Perdita

Paul O'Grady has reportedly been sacked from Corrie musical Street of Dreams.

According to the Daily Star, the entertainer - who was hired to narrate the stage show - decided to ignore the script.

"Paul changed the script and refused to say certain lines," a source claimed. "He was a nightmare to work with in the end.

"The first 10 minutes of the play turned into The Paul O'Grady Show."

The insider added: "This is a huge production [and] it was decided that Paul should be replaced.

"He didn't take the news very well and decided to make a number of wild accusations."

The 56-year-old last week hit out at producers for postponing the shows, urging Reckless Entertainment to pay the cast and crew.

Bosses apologised to ticket holders after pushing back planned tour dates in Dublin, Belfast and Newcastle to improve the quality of the script.

Coronation Street actresses Kym Marsh and Katy Cavanagh are among the Street of Dreams cast.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street musical Street of Dreams is reportedly likely to be axed completely after actors have staged a mutiny.

Paul O'Grady, Julie Goodyear and Bill Roache are refusing to work until they are paid, according to The Mirror.

A source said: "It is absolute chaos and a complete farce. The actors, wardrobe department and make-up girls are all owed thousands.

"There are single mums in the show who cannot afford to keep going like this. They are massively out of pocket.

"One of the wardrobe ladies was even made to order in some stuff off her own back and has not been reimbursed.

"Cast members have had to provide their own costumes. It is a disgrace. There is every likelihood the show will be axed altogether."

Meanwhile, the crew are apparently set to keep all the stage equipment until they are paid, with the insider adding: "Things have now come to a head.

"The cast backed a move to hold all the equipment to ransom, refusing to give it back until their wages are settled."

The newspaper also claims that trucks, sets and costumes have been sent away, but producer John Ward insisted: "Trucks are already on their way back and I believe some have already arrived."

Three weeks ago, bosses postponed planned tour dates in Dublin, Belfast and Newcastle for creative reasons to improve the script.

O'Grady, the play's narrator, was rumoured to have been sacked after behaving unprofessionally.

----------

flappinfanny (02-06-2012)

----------


## flappinfanny

oh dear, this isnt helpin the image of corrie, i bet itv wish this would go away!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street musical Street of Dreams will continue, co-producer Trisha Ward has insisted.

Speaking to The Stage, the composer bullishly claimed that the production will be "a box office hit".

She confirmed: "It's only postponed, as we appear to have a box office hit on our hands. We sold thousands of tickets for the opening night and thousands going forward. 

"What we are doing is working day and night to resolve all the outstanding issues, and to put the amended show and script on stage for the thousands of fans queuing up to see it. 

"Now things have calmed down, I am excited - or beginning to be excited - about the prospect of our original vision being put onto the stage."

Ward revealed that the reason behind the show's shock postponement was the threatened departure of lead Katy Cavanagh. It is unclear whether Cavanagh has actually left the production.

"The reason we could not continue with the tour is that, on Friday, May 11, we received an email saying our leading lady was pulling out of the production," Ward recalled. "She was unhappy about many different things, and to be honest, I don't blame her, as so was I."

Meanwhile, Ward also verified rumours that narrator Paul O'Grady changed the Street of Dreams script, but refused to say he had been sacked.

"Our star agreed to learn the script but completely overturned it in the rehearsal process," she added. "I saw this script that had been approved by ITV and written by myself and this top writer, Damon, disintegrate in front of my eyes."

----------


## Perdita

Talks are being held between the cast and producers of Coronation Street musical Field of Dreams, it has been confirmed.
*Thought it is called Street of Dreams?????*

Paul O'Grady, the show's narrator, revealed last month that actors had not yet been paid, with rumours later emerging that the stars staged a mutiny.

However, union Equity has said that discussions with production company Reckless Entertainment have been positive, but refused to rule out the possibility of legal action if talks are unsuccessful.

Speaking to The Stage, representative Paul Fleming said: "Since Manchester, where the tour was postponed, we have been in a conversation around outstanding sums of monies that are owed to [actors, stage managers and members of the creative team]. 

"That conversation has encompassed a whole range of parties, principally the investors, ITV and the producers.

"It's been a chaotic few weeks, which at some points has been more fruitful than others, but where we are at the minute is those conversations have become quite constructive and we are trying to work out a realistic way of recouping our members' money.

"We are also ensuring that the production itself has the viability to provide members work in the future, which is phenomenally important to us. At the minute there is a little bit of light."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars Kym Marsh, Bill Roache and Julie Goodyear have reportedly lost tens of thousands of pounds due to the postponed musical of the soap.

Street of Dreams launched in Manchester in May, but the rest of its tour dates have been called off for the time being.

Paul O'Grady, the show's narrator, revealed in May that the actors had not yet been paid, with rumours later emerging that the stars had staged a mutiny.

Actors' union Equity have been holding talks to recover wages, with many stars still yet to be paid.

"Equity have been involved for weeks now, but no agreement has yet been reached and the cast fear they might never get the cash they are owed," a source alleged to The Sun.

"They paid all the expenses out of their own pockets, learnt all their lines and turned down other projects to be part of this. It's been a huge blow, both professionally and financially."

The musical was slated to still go ahead in the future, but a separate source claimed that a rescheduling of tour dates will be difficult.

"All the talent were committed to the show at the beginning," they said.

"But whether they'd be able to fit it into their schedules at a later date is very difficult to say."

----------


## Perdita

Paul O'Grady has begun legal proceedings against the production company behind the blighted Coronation Street musical Street of Dreams.

O'Grady had previously called on Reckless Entertainment to pay the cast after it postponed three tour dates with the alleged view of improving the script.

According to The Stage, his management company BM Creative has now launched a winding-up procedure in an attempt to seal a court order proving that Reckless is unable to pay its debts.

The 57-year-old entertainer, who was originally hired as the show's narrator, was reportedly later sacked by bosses for ignoring the script.

Stars Kym Marsh, Bill Roache and Julie Goodyear have apparently missed out on tens of thousands of pounds due to the chaos.

Following reports that actors had staged a mutiny, Reckless Entertainment stated in late June that pay talks had become "quite constructive".

O'Grady's petition is due to be heard in the Companies Court on October 22.

----------


## Perdita

The production companies behind the cancelled Coronation Street musical Street of Dreams have been placed into administration after "running into financial trouble".

Accountancy firm Chantrey Vellacott DFK was appointed administrator of Reckless Entertainment and Street of Dreams Limited earlier today following a High Court hearing.

The troubled production was postponed in May, with narrator Paul O'Grady calling for musical bosses to pay the show's cast and crew.

He was later fired from Street of Dreams, which also starred Kym Marsh and Bill Roache, and launched court action against Reckless Entertainment.

Adrian Hyde, who has been appointed joint administrator with Richard Toone, said: "Our appointment as administrators follows months of uncertainty and problems surrounding Street of Dreams and its Coronation Street musical.

"The production company has suffered from a funding deficit and lack of confidence in the venture, but with the right level of investment it is hoped that production of the show can be relaunched."

He added that he is "looking to work with the show's musical director" Trisha Ward, ITV and actors union Equity "with the hope of achieving a return to all the stakeholders involved".

"I've no doubt this production will be an extremely attractive proposition and investment opportunity, given the potential to incorporate a West End show and UK tour, and we welcome any interested parties to get in touch."

O'Grady's winding-up petition against the company will now be dismissed following today's ruling.

----------

